# Crank Position Sensor on 2005 Altima



## 2005NisAlt (May 9, 2007)

Can someone tell me where the Crank Position Sensor (CPS) is located on a 2005 Altima? I had Autozone pull the code for me, and I know I need to replace it, but I need help locating it. Also, what tools would I need? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Isn't your car still under warrenty? All so I believe there is a recall on that part. So check all of this out before buying it.

Frank


----------



## 2005NisAlt (May 9, 2007)

No the warranty was 3 years or 36,000 miles. My car is three and half years old now (the '05 altimas came out earlier than usual). 

I'll look into the recall, but I already have the part. Does anyone know where it's located?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

If you have the 2.5 liter, the best way to get to it is. First remove the airbox and boot ( gives you more room). It is located on the bottom side of the motor towards the trans. It has the new style clip that you have to push in ( and I mean push in, sometimes these suck ass). It has one 10mm bolt holding it in place . need more info?


----------



## 2005NisAlt (May 9, 2007)

No, actually had a mechanic do it because I didn't really have time to wait. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## sleepingaltima (Oct 20, 2010)

Damn I was gonna say you need a mirror an thin flat head and long needle nose pliers it's in the middle of the motor in the back it's also green for the next time it goes I have an 02 altima and whn that went the speed sensor went and so did the crankshaft sensor and my 02 sensor literally blew to pieces


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 19, 2010)

I know its already fixed. But if you remove the air duct from the throttle chamber and remove the engine cover, look inbetween the intake runner where the evap solinoid is bolted with a flashlight you can see it fine. then you reach around the backside of the motor and unplug the clip remove the 10 mm bolt remove it and install the new one. Note- I always plug the new up before installation its easier for me. Glad you had a tech do it.


----------

